# Russian /english



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

It is time i figured out what it says on my Russian dials. Do you know? can you type that text?

How about we compile a resource. Add what you can and maybe we can coalate it all when complete.

i'll start with

BOCTOK = Vostok


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Boctok=Vostok= East

kauahguyckue(i think)= Komandirskie=commander


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some more...

ПОЛЕТ..... POLJOT (FLIGHT)

CЛABA.... SLAVA

ПОБЕДА.... VICTORY

BOCTOK... VOSTOK (EAST)

РАКЕТА.... ROCKET

АЛЬБАТРОС... ALBATROSS

ХРОНОГРАФ..... CHRONOGRAPH

TAXOMETP.... TACHYMETER

TEЛEMETP.... TELEMETER

АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИE.... AUTOMATIC

СДЕЛАНО В СССР .... MADE IN USSR

СДЕЛАНО В РОССИИ.... MADE IN RUSSIA

ЗАКАЗ MO CCCP.... `BY ORDER OF THE MINISISTRY OF DEFENCE OF THE USSR` (Juri Levenberg)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ЗАКАЗ MO CCCP.... `BY ORDER OF THE MINISISTRY OF DEFENCE OF THE USSR` (Juri Levenberg)


OK that should say .... `BY ORDER OF THE MINISTRY OF DEFENCE OF THE USSR`


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...very good start

what is this one XOXOHENPOHNUAEMBIE (X IS UNKNOWN







), If you know the answer you will know the question!


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

DavidH said:


> ...very good start
> 
> what is this one XOXOHENPOHNUAEMBIE (X IS UNKNOWN
> 
> ...


not sure but it is written on the stainless steel back of my commander vostok watch if thats a clue???


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

DavidH said:


> ...very good start
> 
> what is this one XOXOHENPOHNUAEMBIE (X IS UNKNOWN
> 
> ...


Water resistant David  . Your X's are probably B and n - ish.

We'll wait for Mac with his 'cyril' keyboard







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> DavidH said:
> 
> 
> > ...very good start
> ...


Careful use of Babel fish more like









Anyway this, taken from Juri Levenbergs *Russian Wristwatches* ISBN 0-88740-873-7 by Schiffer (an excellent book for collectors of Russian watches), should help....

[attachmentid=5738]


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Saved


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> We'll wait for Mac with his 'cyril' keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ian, actually I do have access to one ..... Виртуальная Русская Клавиатура "Нет транслиту!"


----------

